# مشكلة فى جيل الشعر



## atef7000 (27 مارس 2012)

أنا بأعمل الجيل من cmc+تراى ايثانول أمين وبيطلع كويس جدا ولكن المشكلة انه بعد حوالى شهر بيفك ويتحول لسائل ممكن الأخوة الأعزاء المساعدة


----------



## atef7000 (28 مارس 2012)

ياريت الأخوة الأعزاء يهتموا بالموضوع ده ويساعدونى جزاهم الله خيرا


----------



## chem1982 (7 أبريل 2012)

مرحبا اخي نزلت التركيبة الصحيحة في المنتدي في قسم الصناهات الخفيفة انما ال cmc مادة تحسين قوام فقط ولاتخل في صناعة الجيل وتعتبر علميا مادة غش


----------



## atef7000 (8 أبريل 2012)

أشكرك أخى الكريم على الرد وبالنسبة ل cmc هذه الماده مطلوبة علشان الجيل الشعبى لخفض التكلفة


----------



## تمورة (4 أغسطس 2012)

*اخى العزيز*

مادة الكربابول افضل بكثير من cmc ونفس التكلفة


----------

